# Allis Chalmers Dies Out, Need Info



## allischalmers91 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
I am a rookie to the snowblower world, so here goes nothing. Got a very old Allis-Chalmers snowblower out of my grandmothers garage. The thing was in sad shape, and I am doing a complete resto on it. As far as I have known, the oil was changed every season and my grandfather took care of it until he passed a few years ago in which it was never used. 
The specs that I could find on it were 
I.D.#-1690672 001486
Motor-Hs50 67207ESER 4187B
Carb-738AF4-Not Too Sure, Couldnt Read It Too Well.

So to make a long story short, all I did was replace the spark plug and was able to get it to run. Everytime it seems I would go to push snow, engage the auger, or engage the transmission it would die out. If I played with the throttle at the point it started falling on its face I could get it to recover, but once I would try to go again...same thing.
Any insight on this would be great guys! Thanks!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey 

if it has been sitting for that long its almost guaranteed that you need a carb rebuild or replacement.

carb rebuild kit is around 15 bucks

new carb is around 80 bucks your carb istecumseh part number 631923

things you should do (and probably have) is make sure there is no old gas at all in the tank and fuel lines. replace fuel filter if it has one,

if you want to try a few things to see if it helps,, on the bottom of the carb there is a small screw with a spring on it threading into a nut. this is the high speed fuel adjustment needle. mark the side of the fuel bowl where it meets the carb body so it goes exactly where it came off. same place unscrew the needle, be careful when it comes out not to lose the spring, as well as a small metal washer and o ring that might come out. then remove the hex nut. it might stick but after you take out the nut you can remove the fuel bowl. take care not to ruin the bowl gasket. clean out the bowl. put it aside. take the nut, if you look closely you will see a number of very small holes in the sides and through the middle. make sure it is all cleaned out unless you have done carbs before stop taking anything apart here, just spray the inside of the carb you can see with carb cleaner and let dry. put the bowl with gasket back on and tighten the bowl nut --WITHOUT the needle valve in. snug the nut (bowl nut does have a gasket) then put the needle back in o ring first then small metal washer(the spring on the screw rides on the metal washer and the o ring seals it) tighten needle valve all the way but not tight maybe finger tight,,nice and easy. back out about 1 and 1/2 turns. remove the lowspeed needle valve on the lower portion of the carb body, blast some carb cleaner in there and put it back in, tighten all the way, nice and easy to the bottom, back out 1 turn.

these turns on the mixture screws are the recommended tecumseh presets for your carb which is tecumseh part number 631923 

try it out and see how it goes. if it runs bring it to operating temp, full throttle, turn high speed screw out till it runs starts to run crappy, turn back in until it runs good then starts to run crappy again. you want to be midway between the two points that it runs poorly and then maybe a touch turned out. let it idle and do the same with that mixture screw. set your idle and make small adjustments as needed

keep in mind if you buy a carb, you need to know if its a genuine tecumseh/exact replacement or a "service carburetor" the latter will require you to use(switch over) some parts from the old carb ...usually the throttle and choke shaft or levers.

let me know if you need manuals and i will post links


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say the main jet is plugged. It was probably setting with a little bit of gas in the bottom of the bowl and now it turned to gum. As said above mark the bowl so you turn it the right way and then pull the nut off the bottom. Clean out the bowl and the holes in that nut.

Go here and type in carb in the search box:
YouTube - donyboy73's Channel


----------



## allischalmers91 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, on the engine code I screwed up a little. The number really is Hs50 67201ESER 4187B. td5771 if there is any manual that you could get for me that would be great.
Once again thanks for all the help!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the tecumseh service manual for 3 hp to 11 hp L-head engines is hear:
Toprake - A Cut Above

the hs-50 engine parts diagram is here:

Tecumseh Parts Lists Tecumseh Engines Parts lists

whats the snow blower model number?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*AC*

Carb rebuild is probably due just to sitting so long. One other thing to watch: is the governor moving or stuck. If the governor shaft is stationary, try using some brake clean around it, I had one that when I got it there was so much junk around it, that it wouldn't move at all.

Another thing, assuming your carb has 2 jet screws (one in the side for med/low speed and one in the bottom for high), try both speeds and see if one allows you to drive it and one doesn't. If it does, then it's almost certain it's in the carb.

If you clean/rebuild the carb, be certain to insure the 3 holes from the side of the carb throat neat the choke blades are open. I found a small piece of phone wire is a perfect fit and you can bend it as need be to open up any varnished shut. 

Good luck


----------

